
On Hold And In Hell - tortilla
http://www.newsweek.com/id/211862/output/print
======
paulhart
Once upon a time Symantec (in the era of "Visual Cafe") had something akin to
a radio program, complete with "DJ", who basically did a routine modeled on
morning radio, complete with "updated traffic reports" that told you the
current hold times on various streams.

It was certainly unusual, but I guess if you had to call them a lot it would
get a bit draining.

------
tptacek
[Citation needed]

~~~
jerf
I assume you mean that first line? 1/70th of a week (rounding to a 70-year
life span rather than going to look that up) is a bit under two and a half
hours. There's no way I spend 2.5 hours a week on hold.

Maybe they found a stat that says you will spend 1/70th of your life in a line
_of some sort_ , including being on hold, because that sounds at least
plausible, and then worked that Layers of Editors (TM) journalist trick where
you just sort of take a bit of truth and turn it into a lie, because it makes
a better lead.

------
bensummers
Or these companies could implement a decent web interface, so you don't have
to talk to a underpaid human in $far_flung_poor_country. Or just reliably
answer email instead of delivering to /dev/null. Either would do.

~~~
furyg3
Effective callbacks are also nice.

